# What kind of wood is this. Cut in central oh.



## Bishgeo (Jul 1, 2015)

What wood is this it was yellow when first cut. Can't get other pics to load.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can you show us the bark???...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My guess Black Locust.
Herb


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't know but would like to see it milled..... looks like it will very nice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bishgeo.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Bishgeo said:


> What wood is this it was yellow when first cut. Can't get other pics to load.


Yellow when first cut - Osage Orange - Hedge Apple, Bowdock.


----------



## Woodspirit52 (Jul 3, 2011)

Persimmon is yellow when first cut, but turns a lighter brown than your picture shows.


----------



## Peter Thompson (Mar 11, 2016)

I think its black walnut but as u said it was yellow when you cut it, so may be its hedge apple.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

pussy willow...?


EDIT...deleted "chestnut"


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A clean fresh cut, an object for scale, and a good picture of the bark (and leaves if that's still possible) would help immensely, Bishgeo.
Maybe cut a 3" round off one of the logs and scrape the surface smooth to give a better pic of the end grain?


----------



## nicolai123az (Apr 25, 2016)

It is very hard to know with this pic. I guess that is maybe Birch. Birch comes in two varieties: yellow and white.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums John...


----------



## rbm328 (Jan 1, 2011)

the bark doesn't look like a birch; could it be a chestnut oak? 
and i agree, the leaves would be a BIG help.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

mgdesigns said:


> Yellow when first cut - Osage Orange - Hedge Apple, Bowdock.



I am with you on this Mark. I know it turns black after sawing.


----------

